# Force mono to stereo box? (Mic)



## Sundown (Jul 13, 2015)

OBS beta has it. Can't seem to find it here on Multiplatform/Studio.

EDIT: Found it, sorry. In OBS Multiplatform, at the top of the window click edit- Advanced Audio Properties- Check the box for your mic. Enjoy!


----------

